# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  ¿ Qué juegos hacéis a los niños en estas comuniones ?

## emilioelmago

Aquí os detallo los juegos que he seleccionado para estas comuniones y que en las diez que ya he realizado en estas dos semanas han funcionado muy bien. Si cada uno de vosotros aporta los juegos que realiza con los niños nos servirá de gran ayuda a todos.

1- Predicción Castillo de Naipes
2- Transformación pañuelo a bastón + pañuelo cambio de color + blendo pañuelos
3- La bolsa y el huevo
4- Libro de la imaginación
5- Los conejos saltarines
6- Agua en el periódico + aparición pez
7- Cuerda fakir + rutina cuerda rota y recompuesta
8- Guillotina Mano

_________________
emiliojelmago@terra.es
Móvil: 649 983235

----------


## Noelia

Soy muy novatilla en esto todavía, así que los juegos con los que he empezado son bastante sencillos de realizar sin necesitar de demasiada técnica. Ahí van:

. Tubo de cristal que anuda tres pañuelos

. Libro de colorear + paleta de colores (que desaparecen cuando ya los ha pintado)

. Pañuelos dálmata (lo hago como un cuento y la bolsa de cambio con cremallera)

. Pañuelo que desaparece y luego aparece en una caja transparente

. Carpetita producción de flores

. Producción de plátanos (gomaespuma)

. Abanico + nieve china

. Aparición y desaparición de un pañuelo rojo (FP). Hago como que está en el aire y luego lo hago aparecer en un pañuelo blanco y luego dentro de una cartulina marrón en forma de tubo. Esto lo hago al final porque es lo que más impacta.

También saco a mi ratoncito Pincho (Judy mousse) y mi conejo Bafi (una marioneta conejo dentro de un sombrero-fabricado por mi) con ellos hago una especie de teatrillo.

----------


## magojuanillo

aparte de ls nombrados , pues tambien les a gustado el de la carta al pañuelo,un cambio de billete, la caja del dado, la carta enlacartera de fuego, los d little, el pato educado da mucho juego tambien...un saludo

----------


## nick63nick

Bueno yo tengo un show mixto para comuniones, es decir que no es exclusivamente para niños, sino que es para todos los públicos, por el momento me funciona bastante bien y la gente queda muy contenta. 


-Parte "infaltil", a los adultos les encanta también: 
Gag guantes Samuel patrick + pajita aparición en bolsa de papel. 

Viaje de pañuelos (pasa-pasa) en sobres. 

Pesadilla del profesor, contando una historia de una princesa y un mago. 

Caja dado. 

Bolsa y huevo. 

Aros chinos (rutina de 8 musical). 

Gag "concurso de chicles" (chicles tira-boca) 


-Parte "adulta", aunque los niños se lo pasan pipa viendo a los mayores en el escenario: 
Carta adivinada (juego cómico de mentalismo colectivo) 

Cuerda rota y recompuesta. 

Desaparición y aparición de anillo en bote de galletas en mano espectador. 

Escapismo cambio de chaqueta. 


Saludos

----------


## emilioelmago

He incorporado esta semana el juego titulado Ketchup boca abajo que comercializa Tienda Magia y es realmente genial. Os lo recomiendo para Magia con niños.
Un saludo

----------


## Zamo

Yo este año por cuestiones de trabajo, solo he podido hacer 3 comuniones :(. Pero la verdad que han quedado muy contentos. Mi show es:

- Carta domino. Les enseño como se hace y luego aparezco los puntos.
- Enciendo una vela que da mucho juego y con ella hago.. D'Lite, cogiendo la llema y jugando con los niños con la luz.
- Al terminar los d'lite, hago una pekeña figura con papel flash, y luego hago una bola, la quemo en la vela y apareco una bola del fuego y seguidamente hago las bolas que se multiplican. Por cierto... apago en la segunda bola la vela por si acaso es peligroso, y del humo hago aparecer una de las bolas. Tengo un cubo color turquesa, que es una papelera que me compre en el ikea. Las bolas las voy echando algunas en el cubo y otras las voy desapareciendo. La ultima la echo en el cubo, y luego aparece en el cubo un peluche del mounstro de las galletas. Es Genial pq el muñeco tambien es turquesa, y si lo aprieto contra el fondo se keda ahi pegao, al agitar el cubo sale solo. Asi que el efecto es que aparece solo del cubo. Les impacta mucho aunque no enseñe antes el cubo vacio. Depende de como vea a lso niños hago que aparezca o no, pq suelen pedirtelo de regalo...jajajaj y como ke no  :P. 

- Discos camaleon
- Bolsa de cambio. Hago diferentes efectos en cada comunion. Que se recomponga un perrito de globoflexia despues de haberlo explotado, o el encadenamiento de lazos de colores.
- Mi veersion de la carta en la espada, que no lo hago con la espada sino con una aguja de hacer punto.
- Fp
- Libro que se colorea
- Luego hago un pekeño numero con el rocky raccoon, de adivinacion de una carta
- De cuerda a pañuelo
Y termino con tormenta de nieve.

Luego globitos para que me dejen recoger  :Wink1: 
Por supuesto, todo con su musiquita bien pensada.

----------


## Carlos92org

Hola a tods,yo me e dao cuenta que a los niños, de las cosas que mas les fascinan son las de desapariciones, yo suelo utilizar mucho el FP. los niños se quedan alucinaos , como a mi tambien me  gusta la globoflexia pues les suelo hacer alguna figura y asi se divierten bastante.Mi rutina suele ser la siguiente.
-Abanico dragon que cambia de color(no hace faltar gastar mucho dinero en un truco, lo importante es como lo espongas)
-Pañuelo viajero
-Pañuelos camaleon
-De pañuelos a botella(con niños no suelo a aparecer la de whisky jajajaj)
Ago unos cuantos mas y para finalizar les sorprendo con la levitacion de criss angel(buenisima) :o

----------


## Phillber Optick

hola!, ya hace mucho que no trabajo con pequeñines, pero acostumbrba hacer:

- La moneda que atravieza el pañuelo
- Estirar el pañuelo
- Nudos corredisos
- Algunas cosas con sogas
- y manipulacion de cartas

----------


## guille

:shock: cartas para niños ?¿? 

No es lo mas adequado.. :roll:

----------


## Phillber Optick

jejejejeje! guille las cartas eran con animalitos!

----------


## guille

Ok xD 
Y les gusta?¿ Ya que yo estaba por comprarme la baraja del perro para la comunion de mi prima, pero nose... la calidad no debe ser bycicle, tally ho...

----------


## Magic_Berto

Hola:
Hay una baraja Disney fabricada por Bicycle. Lo bueno es que tiene dibujos, colores, y además tiene indices de baraja de Poker, así que vale para todo, y todo ello con calidad Bicycle.

----------

